

Social network Hi5 dumps Linux/Postgres for Windows Server - wpietri
http://venturebeat.com/2011/09/20/hi5-confirms-28-job-cuts-as-it-dumps-open-source-for-windows-servers/

======
someotheridiot
So many wtf's in this. "The company made the move in order to lower costs and
improve flexibility for the social network" "Untangling the site from
dependence on specific OS and database versions" "The tough part is that the
competent employees essentially engineered themselves out of a job. St. John
said he appreciated their efforts."

------
ryutin
I sure hope Hi5's engineers saw this coming when they brought on Alex St.
John, "a former Microsoft evangelist," as CEO in late 2009.

